# Urgent Part ID Help!!



## Gun Jam (Sep 7, 2008)

hello

last night my neighbor's truck was center punched by some type of Nissan..it sounded like a 350z...it rapidly absconded from the scene but I did see it leave from a distance. 

He is a good guy and I want to help him just a bit...between the 2 of us we know enough body shop people in the area to help us out..but we need your help first...

Is this indeed a 350Z part...would be from the front probably left side...any idea on year? used on more than 1 type of car?










































Thanks

-Gun

p.s tough little car! it totaled his truck i think.


----------

